# Unerklärliche Kosten  über  11852



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*kosten aber nie telefoniert*

hallo

denke bin ein opfer geworden wie kann ich mich wehren
müsste über 300 euro bezahlen bitte info
an [...]
hätte über 2 stunden mit der auskunft telefoniert
alles gleich nacheinander 
wer kann mir schnell helfen 
danke schon mal !!! 0

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

*Re: kosten aber nie telefoniert*



			
				mario schrieb:
			
		

> hätte über 2 stunden mit der auskunft telefoniert


mit welcher Auskunft/Nummer? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*auskunftnummer*

Hallo C P

die auskunftnummer lautet
die 11 8 52 (dtms Ag NETNEX)
aber der wahnsinn ich war in der zeit nachweislich in meiner arbeit
und sonst ist niemand in meinen haus !
nur ich alleine !!!
bitte info 

danke MArio :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2006)

Was für eine Telefonanlage hast du? Die Nummer ist kein  Auskunftsdienst, sondern 
wird in Kleinanzeigen als Partnersuche beworben. 


> Partnersuche kein Problem mehr, wählen Sie 11852 1, 99 min. finden Sie ihr Partner
> und nutzen Sie auch die Chance eine Beziehung zu führen in der Sie es sich wert sind. 08 Mar 2006


cp


----------



## wibu (30 März 2006)

> Auskunftsanbieter
> Rufnummern für Auskunftsdienste haben die Struktur 118xy. Sie können von Unternehmen beantragt werden, die einen bundesweit vorwahlfrei erreichbaren Auskunftsdienst anbieten wollen, der ausschließlich der Weitergabe von Rufnummern und Teilnehmerdaten von Telekommunikationsnutzern dient.


.... schreibt die Bundesnetzagentur. 

Eigentümer ist die Verlagsgesellschaft "der heiße Draht"

Also doch eine Auskunft, nur eben anderer Art.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Mario (31 März 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Kosten  über  11852*

Danke an alle die mir schreiben !!!
Je mehr info desto besser 
vielen dank !!!!!
ich halt euch auch auf den laufenden


----------



## Mario (31 März 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Kosten  über  11852*

Habe eine ISDN Anlage !!!
aber kein Internet 
noch nichts regetriert im Internet nur Telefon


----------



## sunny09 (30 Dezember 2012)

Neue Abzocke.. nichts bezahlen, widersprechen, die geben nach einiger Zeit auf!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2012)

Auch nach weit über *sechs* Jahren hochaktuell...


----------



## Horst Janson (25 November 2018)

Sogar nach 12 Jahren.


----------

